# Glue



## Kenny3551 (Sep 6, 2021)

What is the best glue for plastic models?


----------



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

For ever since I was a kid I used Testors. While it is great for joints that are hidden etc, I found later that it sucks for anything that requires precision and obviously aesthetics. I just got into the hobby this past year so my experience/knowledge is limited, but I have to say I love the Tamiya brand glue. I have the "green" and "orange" label ones. The green is water thin and flows into joints very fast, however, as it IS so thin, it can evaporate quickly. The orange label is a little thicker so it has a little longer working time. So far I've used both with great success and no overflow that caused damage to the plastic. This type of glue is actually "solvent welding" in that it is a solvent that "melts" the plastic together and then evaporates leaving behind the "welded" plastic.

As a note, several months ago I posted that I had trouble gluing a kit that we'd ordered online (Amazon if I recall). The model was a 3D print (terribly sloppy at that), but whichever plastic they used was hard to glue. At the time I only had the green label. I feel that because it is so thin that it didn't have enough "contact time' to actually do the job properly. I think the orange label would have worked much better for that particular kit. I've used the green on a couple of Woodland Scenics kits and it worked perfectly.

It truly, though boils down to what you want; what you can find available and what you can actually work with (working time; space etc).

Hope that helps a bit.

Wes


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I use Pro Weld or Testors liquid cement...the tube type we used as kids has plastic fillers in it that make for weak joints. it's actually one of the reasons why I like buying old assembled buildings, the cheesy airplane glue joints break apart and clean easily. once properly assembled, they're almost bullet proof.


----------



## VilledeGrace (Sep 6, 2021)

Insta-cure cyanoacrylate from Bob Smith industries. Comes in thick and thin. Love it. Do NOT put your fingers together!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

VilledeGrace said:


> Insta-cure cyanoacrylate from Bob Smith industries. Comes in thick and thin. Love it. Do NOT put your fingers together!


The rather huge drawback to using CA is that if you get any on your clamps, they will adhere to the model. Styrene cement knly works on styrene, so that's not an issue.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I use this, and only this….the older version is on the right….


----------

